# Neue Klasse der Mönch



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Grad auf twitter
http://twitter.com/Diablo

#BlizzCon - #Diablo 3's 4th playable class: the *monk* announced! Learn more:www.blizzcon.com



Ein Mönch also ich frag mich was der alles können wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/discuss


----------



## Shaxul (21. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFGXKV_45HQ

Das Intro-Video zum Mönch von der Blizzcon, da hat sich jemand beeilt mit dem Hochladen.


----------



## 1234black (22. August 2009)

das video gefällt mir sieht gut aus nur bin mal gespannt wann sie sagen ob wir dieses oder nächstes jahr mit D3 rechnen dürfen


----------



## Bremgor (22. August 2009)

nachdem was ich gelesen und gesehen hab, wird der Mönch eine Nahkampfklasse wie die assasine. Er wird möglicherweise sogar ne eigene waffengattung bekommen. Außerdem hat er noch heilige Zauber wie der Paladin. Also ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall antesten^^


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Ich finde in echt geil,werde in mal zocken sollte D3 raus kommen


----------



## Sparti (23. August 2009)

Nun ja den Mönch gab es schon einmal in Diablo, und zwar im ersten Teil wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
War er damals schon Nahkämpfer oder eher fern? Ist schon zulange her das ich den teil mal gezockt habe ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fogbob (24. August 2009)

oh ja stimmt ... der war (so weit ich mich noch zurückerinnern kann) Nahkämpfer. Mit nem Stab oder mit Faust&Fuss meine ich ... wenns nicht stimmt, bitte korrigiert mich


----------



## Nirvana  ! (24. August 2009)

http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/characters/monk.xml


----------



## bergione (24. August 2009)

Fogbob schrieb:


> oh ja stimmt ... der war (so weit ich mich noch zurückerinnern kann) Nahkämpfer. Mit nem Stab oder mit Faust&Fuss meine ich ... wenns nicht stimmt, bitte korrigiert mich



Hmm im ersten Teil gab es meiner Meninug nach
- Krieger
- Bogenschützin
- Kampfmagier 
- Mönch (Per Helffire Erweiterung)


----------



## Fogbob (24. August 2009)

bergione schrieb:


> - Mönch (Per Helffire Erweiterung)




Ja stimmt, den gabs erst mit Hellfire... ich meine der konnte im Nahkampf ganz gut mit dem Stab austeilen, hatte aber auch Magie ganz gut drauf ... irgendwie so oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTGollum (26. August 2009)

Jo der Mönch ist auch mein Favorit !

Eine neue Klasse zu spielen reizt mich mehr, als eine verbesserte alte Klasse !
Bisher war der Paladin mein Favorit.
Gut ich hab jetzt 4,5 Jahre WoW gespielt und davor 2 Jahre Diablo2, vielleicht hat sich ja bei den bestehenden Klassen was geändert.


----------



## Nakiko (26. August 2009)

Liege ich richtig mit der Annahme, das noch eine weiter Klasse in Diablo 3 geplant ist? Wenn ja, hoffe ich mal das wieder etwas Amazonen ähnliches dabei rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebte es in Diablo 2 das blitzende Unheil in die Kühe im Cowlevel zu werfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Topic:

Irgendwie spricht mir der Mönch nicht so zu, das Kung-Fu zeugs passt irgendwie nicht so in die Welt von Diablo finde ich. Das zugucken macht aber dennoch Spass, vorallem wenn der Mönch in Gegnerhorden rum hüpft und die Monster alle platzen. 


MfG

Nakiko


----------



## Geige (27. August 2009)

Der Mönch reizt mich von allen gezeigten Klassen bis jetzt 
am meisten, da es im vergleich zu D2 eine komplett neue Klasse ist (WD ist im Prinzip nur ein Summoner)
auserdem wirken die animationen sehr cool!


----------



## Alka1 (27. August 2009)

hmm weibliche mönche wirds dann ja auch geben... 
naja vlt ne nonne oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werde voraussichtlich die zauberin oder die 5te klasse, also den amazonenverschnitt, zocken.
aber der mönch hat auch irgendwas qles an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

